# Air Conditioner



## haggard12 (Jul 8, 2009)

i have a forest river sandpiper travel trailer and the AC unit is working, but it is shaking the entire trailer and making a very loud noise. 

Any ideas as to what is causing this??

Please help.. Very ANNOYING


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

RE: Air Conditioner

i would pull the cover on the a/c unit ,, and ck the squirl cage  (fan) ,, i bet u have a mud dauber nest built in there ,, i had the same problem on my MH last week ,, and also welcome to the forums


----------



## C Nash (Jul 9, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Had the same on mine.  Dauber had built him a mud hut on one of the blades and it really throws it out of balance.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 9, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Rod and Hollis are on the right track.  I had one brand new AC with a fan out of balance.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

OK let me correct Ken  on this one :laugh: , it was Rod and Nash who made the right guess about the AC problem. Sorry Ken I can only take credit when credit is due. But by the time I get mine out of the shop, I may have more than one dubber clay house on the fans blades.But let hope not.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

What's a Dauber and what part of the Country do I worry about Daubers getting into my AC?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

hey DL they look like a wasp but they don't sting you, and they are black in color. They will build a mud/dirt tubes like houses that they store their winter food in. next time I find one I will PM u a picture of the mud house.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

I'll save you a little time, Hollis. Mud dauber link here .


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

DL never had to worry about them before. Never sat still long enough to get them.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

diesel smoke kept them away :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Thanks Tex, I was having a hard time finding one for him. I just knock down 2 last week. And I think Butch and Nash hit it on the head about why DL never saw or knew what  dirt devil, mud dauber was. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Sorry about that Hollis, guess I did not read very close.


----------



## brodavid (Jul 10, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

If it was not having Mud Daubers, my old shop would fall down. So they can be helpful.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 11, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Think DL was just yanking our chain    Everybody knows what a dauber is :laugh:  Oh well maybe if you live in condos :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

I really haven't heard the TERM mud Daubers before.  I think mud daubers are what got into a rubber air tube that came down out of my propane generator a few years ago.  The generator wouldn't start after it was in storage for a month in the summer and the mechanic at Cummins/ONON Diesel in Davenport, IA dug a bunch of dirt out of the rubber tube and the generator worked again.  The best part is he didn't charge anything  for his time. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Well DL now you have experienced a dirt dauber. Around here in the south they will build any where they can if water and clay/ dirt is around.I found  back in March one was FLYING around the exhaust vent to the HWH . Upon further investigation they was trying to build a mud nest in the exhaust pipe. So I now got small mesh screen to cover all SMALL exhaust pipe. That seem to be working. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Now DL if you are gonna travel down south you got to learn our talk. The daubers really serve a good purpose down here.  Catch all them critters and put them in their mud tube houses for the young to live on. Yep Hollis, had to put screen wire on all my openings such as fridge outside panel, heater exhaust etc.  Went to sleep on the porch the other day and one was trying to get in my ear   :laugh:  Hmm, can't seem to hear nothing but a buzzing sound today   Really worried about DL   Just can't seem to rile him anymore   :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

HMMMM down south and here I though I knew mud daubers and I'm in the way north. LOL

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Hey Len, I thought it was to cold up North for them to survive, and since DL just wanted to know what a dirt dauber was and he is from Ohio ..   :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 13, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Hey Chelse,  :evil:  :dead:  :disapprove:  :angry:  :angry:   How's that for riled? :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Aw now DL you can do better than that.  Though you would at least tell us the daubers were not fast enough to catch that Dodge.  See i have even started spelling that Dogde right uh I mean Dodge :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Chelse, did I tell you about the guy with the Dodge I had to pull up the hill. Camper and all to his site?   














That might do it.... :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 15, 2009)

Re: Air Conditioner

Butch we now know why DL bought a condo    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

